# Were you cloth diapered?



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I was my dad was a single parent and he cloth diapered me while at home but used sposies when out and about. he did use a service but I think it is pretty awesome that he cloth diapered me being a Dad.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep both me and my brother were cloth diapered! We had Dydee diaper service too.Then once that got to be too expensive they just bought prefolds and pins and used rubber pants on me.My mom actually suggested I do what she did on my son since I told her how much each diaper is that I bought.I was like ummmm mom I am NOT putting my son in rubber pants! :LOL Those things left marks on my thighs and they itched on the elastic too. I am glad things have changed!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

That is awsome that your dad CDed you!

I was CDed also - just CPFs w/ pins and plastic pants - though lots of my little dress outifts had matching bottoms that were plastic inside so they were the cover. I actually have a couple still that my mom saved that I can use for baby girl!

DH was CDed too - as were his 3 older siblings. They were all born at home too - except him, being the last. But for the 60s and 70s in the Dominican Repbulic (he is Dominican) that was the norm. His mom used flats and pins - not sure on the covers but he remembers the flats.

Actually, my mom lived in Santa Cruz, CA when I was born and CDing and other AP stuff was all the norm there in the late 70s too - so nothing too alternative.

My mom thinks our diapers are so cool - so much better than what she had. Actually, she buys a lot of diapering stuff for us because she likes it


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

Yep...in prefold, diaper pins and rubber pants


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

yep! all 3 of us were - with flats, prefolds, and plastic pants and wet pails! my dad said he'd be so proud of me if i cd'd - he thought carrying the wetpail to the laundry and dunking the poopy diapers was the worst! when i told him i don't have to do either of those things he was pretty surprised! my mom thinks fitteds, aios, and snappis are 'weird' :LOL


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, my sister and I both were, my parents both worked FT and Nanna took care of us during the day- they used a diaper service.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I was cloth diped in in the mid 1960's till potty trained.

Just a personal thing I noticed recently; I am way more fertile than my other female relatives my age and ten years younger. I wonder if it was the cloth dipes?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I was cd'd part time, I think. 'sposies when I was at daycare (mom was a divorce going to school) and cloth at home. My hubby and his siblings were all in cloth, too, unless they were on vacation!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

There was nothing but CDing when I was born...


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup PF's and rubber pants here too! :LOL my mom loves to tell the story of how my diaper exploded all over her dress in church


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

I was practically raised by my grandparents who used sposies on me and still think I'm crazy for CD'ing my daughter however they are quite amazed at the resale value of my used diapers.
CD'ing was something I really discovered while pregnant and trying to have a holistic pregnancy. We've CD'd since day one and my partner who's a body piercer actually try's to recruit people when he finds out they're expecting. :LOL Our daughter is his fourth child and he was reluctant at first but by the time she arrived he was trying to bring the cloth to the hospital (where we ended up unexpectedly)


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I was cloth diapered and so were my other 2 siblings. My mom had a diaper service and used prefolds, pins and plastic pull on covers. This was in the 70s. We were all breastfed also! My mom is smart!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes...pf rubber pants. I am super fertile too. Hmmmm....


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

CDed here! My mom cded all 3 of us, but used aservice with me since she was single at the time. My dh was cded too, but I don't know if she cded her other two.
jen mom to O


----------



## ickyvay (Aug 10, 2003)

Toatally hyjacking this post, but Meisubaby, I love the name Aleksei. We were going to name our first son that after one of the Hockey players on the Penguins team. We decided on Jacek instead.
Now back to the post.
Yup, all my brothers and sisters and I were cloth diapered in prefolds and rubber pants. I used the prefolds years later as rags to dust with.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was not cloth diapered and was formula fed (but super fertile- I got pregnant first try)

My dh and bil were both clothdiapered and breastfed....


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I just found out a few months ago that I was. I knew my little sister was in cloth, she has super sensitive skin and would get a horrible rash in sposies. When my parents came to visit over Christmas, my mom and I were talking about dd's diapers and she told me she had one pack of sposies someone bought her for her shower and she'd save them for special occasions (can't figure out what special occasion warrants a sposie). She thought they were cute (sposies) because they were contoured and had "elastic". My parents had me very young and couldn't afford sposies so they were a novelty. My mom was in shock the first time she saw our fluff. She made me promise to make her OV diapers when she needs them :LOL


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

my sister and i were both cd'd


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

We were! Probably birdseye flats and pins. Mama keeps asking me when she changed her woooooooooonderful fitted and tried to snap it up to give her some pins!









She told me she was gonna cpfs or flats with dd.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I was cd'd - prefolds, pins and rubber pants and so were my older brothers. My Mom has pics of the pf's drying on the line somewhere. My lovey was a pf!!! Mom never had to worry about me losing it, there was always another clean one to replace it LOL!!! My Mom loves to change Brian as long as she gets to pick out the diaper -she loves all the fun things I have for him


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

No.And to make things worse, I guess they used to tell people sposies decomposed well because I had to set my mom straight on that!.


----------



## mama2m&m (Nov 19, 2001)

I was way back in the day before they had disposable diapers. I remember watching my mom dunk my sister's diapers in the toilet when I was about 4 and thought how disgusting, I'm never doing that.

So here I am some 30 years later doing just that, albeit on a limited scale. But since I'm b/f I have yet to actually dunk a diaper! :LOL


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I was a sposie baby. A formula baby, too, and an early solids (6 weeks!) baby, and my mom was a playpen devotee. Oh, and I had a walker too.

My mom wasn't a CIO mama, though, and we did occasionally co-sleep, only once we were past the newborn stage-- she had it in her head that co-sleeping with a tiny baby wasn't safe, so she had a bassinet next to the bed.

So it could have been worse! :LOL


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I was. My mom washed her own, in an avacado green Kenmore washer. It survived 4 kids in the 70's, and then was passed down to me and my dh, who used it till we could buy our own.

I'm still sad I got rid of that set, I think it would be cool to wash my dd's cd's in the same machine as my mom used.........unless of course I get a cool front loader. :LOL


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes gauze prefolds, pins, and plastic pants. How did she do it?


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

I wasn't but my little brother was. He had severe reactions to sposies and it turns out he ended up and still has severe asthma.

My little sister wasn't either and she's pregnant with her 1st and will be nutting but cloth for her baby. She's practiclly diapering for free. I have all my newborns dipes ready and waiting for her arrival. My dd will be exactly one year older than her arrival and I'm just handing her dipes my dd grows out of.

My parents are totally cool about me cloth diapering and my mom helpss me make the diapers. She has converted some ladies herself over to cloth.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Cloth diaper, in prefolds & rubber pants, and breastfed. My mom said everyone thought she was a radical hippie in the 70's for bfing.  I'm not super fertile though. DS was concieved by IUI.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

We were all cloth diapered, all four of my mom's kids







She used flats and wool soakers. The plastic pants and sposies made us break out in horrible rashes.

My gram knit up soakers for me and all my brothers used them too. They were all pink :LOL When my mom was visiting last she was feeling some of my OC and OV dipes and was so in love. She also loved our BBB and said that was the kind of soaker my gram had knit for us.


----------



## SUCHAYA (Oct 30, 2004)

I was CDed with flats and pins, and rubber pants on the rare occasion that I left the house. My mom had to wash the CDs by hand, and line dry them. This was in Southeast Aisia in the '70s. I was encouraged to PT early (1 year old). From the way my mom described it, it sounds like EC. My mom actually encouraged me to CD, not knowing that there were other kinds of diapers out there other than flats. She was amazed when I showed hert my fitteds and pocket diapers.
Suchaya


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

yep, another prefolds and rubber pants baby here too







I remember the smell of the rubber pants from when my mom CD'd my baby brother too. I also remember seeing them all hanging from the shower curtain rod :LOL


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Yep, I'm 31, so according to my mom only rich people could afford sposies back then. Prefolds and rubber pants and I have the baby pics to prove it! BTW, my Mom loves







dd's cloth diapers.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes I was (my mom used cloth on all 5 of her babes...even when camping!!) My oldest sister got ulcer like sores from sposies so my mom pitched them and said "never again"...and she never used them again!

My oldest sister used cloth on her kiddos until they hit that toddler poop stage (boy was she EVER impressed with my minishower LOL she said if she had that she could have handled using cloth with a toddler









My other two sisters and my brother use(d) sposies on their kids though....<sigh> but at least my other sisters breastfed (well okay the one sister's partner breastfed but YKWIM









...oh and edited to add that my MIL used cloth for DH and SIL but used sposies when out and about.

Steph


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUCHAYA*
I was encouraged to PT early (1 year old). From the way my mom described it, it sounds like EC.
Suchaya

Me too!! My Mom swears I was PT by the time I was 1 but when she talks about it , it was definitely EC -guess they just didn't like washing dipes!!!


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

I was (1976) and dp was (1973). Our siblings born after 1982 were put in sposies. My dad said he would feel so bad for days after he poked me with pins. He loves my cloth diapers. He said if they would have had all these choices they would have cd'd my brothers. He just could'nt take poking anymore squirmy babies.
I remember my brothers sposies. They had little blocks with abc's in them that were supposed to vanish when the diaper was wet. I remember always wanting to check them and getting on my mom's nerves for constantly reporting wet dipes. :LOL


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

my parents cd-ed my brother, sister & me back in the mid-70's. My dh was also cd-ed !


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

My mother was a single mother and she cloth diapered both of us. Prefolds and pins. She didn't have a service or a washing machine or money for a laundromat, so she washed them by hand in the bath tub.


----------



## Jumblepuff (Nov 10, 2004)

My brother, sister, and I were all cloth babies. Prefolds and PUL covers, my mom tells me she would get excited if she could find a colored cover. My sister was born in 1986 so sposies were readily available by then, but my parents are pretty crunchy folk


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I was cd'd in flats and plastic pants. My mom had some people (grandma's I think) give her some wool soakers but she never believed they would work







My youngest brother was the only one is disposables in the early 80's. My mom also BF all of us


----------



## dlchris (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, prefolds and plastic pants, in the mid-sixties (guess that dates me...)


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

My sibs and I were all born between 1961 and 1976. We were all CDed. My mother tried to use 'sposies on me, but they gave me a rash (I am the second youngest). She didn't even try 'sposies on the youngest.

All of my sibling and cousin's children were 'sposied (starting in 1982). I am the first of my generation to go back to cloth. They all think I'm nuts :LOL My neice (born in 1984) is CD though (I think...she at least started out CDing), so technically I am not alone.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

My mom incourage me to use cloth. I was in flats, pins and plastic pants. Mom was sure surprised to see the kissaluv 0's and is always amazed by dd's dipes. She especially loves one's with aplix (arthritis).

My mom tried desperately to BF but the nurses gave me a bottle of formula before bringing me in to nurse. She tried for about a month, but could never get her supply up after that first disasterous week. (I was born in 1970)


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Curities, pins and rubber pants--early 60s; there weren't other options really. Sposies were very expensive and people only use those when travelling and my mom didn't even use them then.

My mom says she enjoyed diaper laundry...folding the fluff









ETA: my grandmother ECd my dad and uncle; starting around 6mo (when they could sit), she'd sit then on the toilet after eating...oops maybe thats not how ec works now, but thats how they did it in the 20s.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Yep, I was!







And my 3 siblings were also.







We were all in pinned flats and plastic pants, double diapered at night. She had 4 of us in 4 1/2 years so she kept the same stash through all of us, although I think she used a service for me. Oh, and we were all breastfed for an extended period of time.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I was born in the late 70s and wore prefolds and pins...


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes I was cd'ed. So was my older brother. My younger sister was not because by the time she showed up sposies were becoming the norm.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I was not. My mom CD'd her two baby brothers (she was about 11 years older than them), and had horrible memories from it - she was VERY hesitant when I told her we were going to CD, thinking of dunking, bleach, and stinky PFs. So she thought it was quite something to be able to use sposies!

My DH was CD'd with PFs. That's was a big turn-off for me from CDs. When we were engaged, I saw pics at his mom's house of him as a toddler, in a wading pool with a big, saggy, down-to-his-knees PF. I thought that was just awful! I like trim, as anybody who's been around here long probably knows :LOL so I was convinced I would NEVER CD my baby.

Of course, whadya know, the cuteness of *modern* diapering won me over! And now my 3yo DS is certain he'll use cloth when HE's a Daddy.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

I was, and so was my DH, though sposies were far more common for people our age and location. In my case, I had five older brothers and sisters, the eldest of whom were born before sposies were common, and by the time they were common, my parents figured they already had all the CDing supplies, so why bother.

In DH's case, he had high-acidic urine and it was burning him in sposies. His pediatrician told MIL to switch to CDs and hang them in the sun to dry. It worked.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

it was 1962 and pretty much everyone cloth diapered. Sposies were just starting to show up around the time I was born.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Nope, my mom used sposies. She hasn't been supportive or negative about my choice to CD my kids, but just mentioned that it seemed like a lot of work. I still don't trust her with my CDs though, when she occasionally babysits, I just have her use sposies. I would freak if she accidentally threw out one of my dipes.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I was CDed - flats, prefolds, pins & rubber pants - (born in early 70's) but my younger sister wasn't.

Mom lOvEs my diapers and loves that I'm so passionate about CDing.


----------



## RaggedyAnn (May 30, 2004)

Yep! Prefolds, pins, and rubber pants.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

Nope, my older sister was, but then sposies came along so I got those.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I was cd'd full time. Flats, pins, and plastic pants. There were sposies available at the time but they were not practical and not worth the $, according to Mom. My middle sis was cd'd at home and sposies when out. My youngest sis (1976) was in sposies full time. My mom must have been traumatized by the whole thing as she will not use our cd's, not even the fuzzi-bunz.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

My older sister was in flats, but by the time I came around, my dad was finished with grad school and had more $$.. and my dad said he didn't like the smell of the wet pail.

Ah well.

My nephew was cded though by my mom.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

yep gauze flats with pins and "rubber" pants and a wet pail, bleach and the whole routine.

I was born in Germany in 1965.

My mom bf for a very short time. The doctor told her it would be the WORST decision she ever made to bf! Also solids very early...the whole pablum at 5 weeks deal.

Oh and FWIW...I did deal with infertility issues.


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

I was cd'd (1979), my sister (1983) was cd'd.
Dh was cd'd (1975), his sister (1982) was cd'd.

Oddly enough though, my MIL can't snappi or pin a prefold to save her life (even though it was what she used back then). I've almost got her convinced to use our AIO's instead of attempting the prefolds anymore.









Lanna


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

My advocacy shirt would have said,

"I have formula in my tum and sposies on my bum." :LOL

So, no.


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

Nope, but my Dh (and all 3 of his brothers) were cd'd. He is the one who encouraged me to look into cloth. I though he was crazy









j


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

I was formula-fed (my mom took the "dry up" shot) and sposied. My dad was a resident in a teaching hospital and they got the "new" Pampers for free.







Formula too. My mom couldn't deal with the pins for the sposies so she used scotch tape. Heh.

Yah.

Dh was cloth diapered and breastfed. My MIL said she used a diaper service for his older brother but once he came along (18 months later) she couldn't afford it so she did them at home. She thought the disposibles were ridiculous.

She does know how to pin a prefold! My mom on the other hand, you may (or may not) remember, was the one who wanted to throw out the poopy prefold last week while we were there visiting because it was "disgusting and you're not putting that in MY washer!" Sigh.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

My siblings and I were all sposie'd, but Em's dad was cd'd with prefolds and pins.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

I was cloth diapered in PF's, diaper pins and plastic pants. I think that was one of the only options in the 70's


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Oldest of 4 CD'd and bf'd kids. Mom was the queen of frugal and even IF there was another option you use what God gave ya first was her moto. OH and fertility is NOT an issue in our family either.
Jeana
mom of Logan 13







Connor 10 :LOL Nathan 18mo







boy: and baby blob







:


----------



## JasonsMom (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, in Curity flats, pins and rubber pants. My siblings were too. My Mom does not have good memories of it so even though I have showed her all my lovely fluff and how things have changed, she still thinks I am crazy!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I think my mom used a service. I'm not sure though.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Yup. My parents used Tidee Didee, and we used the same to start out. Well, we ditched the pins and rubber pants for our kids, LOL


----------



## momtwoboys (Mar 14, 2005)

I was cloth diapers. Prefolds and plastic pants. Not for any economic or enviromental reason, I had a rash prone bottom in the sposies.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

My mom totally CD'd me! Sposies were prevalant (1974), but we were a very poor family. Also, she said she couldn't stand the thought of all of those diapers sitting in landfills.

I never thought about it before... but I was breastfed and cloth diapers, and I am breastfeeding and switching to cloth diapers (and would have used them all along if I hadn't been working FT with DH watching DS during the day). I guess it's true that the decisions parents make have an effect on what kids do with their own kids.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes!! I was allergic to sposies so my mom used cloth (they were poor too, that was another reason) we have pics of her hanging up frozen cpf's in the 76 dc blizzard - apparently i reacted to dryers?

She used them with my bro in 78 since she already had them but in 84 switched to tidee didee with the last boy







i can still rememer folding the pf's in the diaper stacker.

MIl used flats and plastic pants on dh in 75.


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

i have no idea. i always assumed i was. i lost my mom in 1988, though - long before i had reason to ask her about any of this stuff. my dad, well, i'm fairly certain i shouldn't rely on his memory about diapering - he often can't seem to recall how old i am. LOL.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

My mom had 3 babies in 4 years, 1968, 1969, 1972. She breastfed us even though it wasn't "cool", and used pfs, pins and plastic pants on us. All 3 of us were in CDs at the same time for awhile. My mom's amazing!

My dh was CD'd too, my mil tells me how she'd wash the pfs in the bathtub. She's pretty cool too!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Yup. Like many others here, back in the 70s my 2 brothers and I were cd with prefolds, pins, and plastic pants. I have vivid memories of seeing poopy diapers rinsed in the toilet and the big, stinky, wet pail with blue water! I don't think my parents ever bought sposies--I remember going on camping trips and dealing with my little brother's cd. I figure if they didn't buy sposies for camping they didn't ever buy 'em. My mom is not crunchy at all, just a practical/sensible/utilitarian midwestern farm girl type.

Also, this thread reminded me of a conversation I had with a woman at a New Year's Eve party this year. She was telling me how her MIL saved some of DH's baby clothes and gave them to her when her DD was born. She said she ended up not using them because they were so out of style. She said they were mostly knitted things, like these little knit hot pants that no one would wear now. She was a sposie user and had no idea they were for cloth diapers!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

My parents were total hippies -- we lived on a hippie commune until I was five, attended Rainbow meetings, my dad grew his own pot, er vegetables,







and made his own wine, we didn't have running water or electricity, etc -- so yes, I was cloth diapered. My little sister, too. And breastfed, though we did not co-sleep and we weren't worn. Mom always grew her own organic veggies and raised our own livestock, though -- my parents were very much live off the land kind of people, so cloth diapering, organic diet, etc. were an extension of that.

My MIL also cloth diapered and breastfed all three of her kids. She has told me stories of travelling cross country to see family with a diaper pail in the back of the station wagon ... and the diaper pail was a big five gallon bucket! :LOL She thinks I'm nuts for CDing because "disposables are just so easy", but then she also knits me soakers, so it works out. (She's a FANTASTIC MIL!!!







)

My mom loves that I CD my kids, wear my kids, etc. She's not all that supportive of extended BF and co-sleeping, though.







She's turned into one of those ultra-conservative former hippies at this point, but she does have some pretty cool thoughts on diet and nutrition, the use of medicinal herbs, etc.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
She has told me stories of travelling cross country to see family with a diaper pail in the back of the station wagon ... and the diaper pail was a big five gallon bucket! :LOL

Oh that would be so nasty if it tipped! (I'm envisioning a wet pail) I will have to tell DH about this--he always lobbies for sposies when we travel. Maybe if he hears about the lengths other people have gone to he will be a little more adventurous with cding away from home.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I was in sposies, formula fed, and left to CIO from Day 1 (literally).


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I was in sposies, formula fed, and left to CIO from Day 1 (literally).









It always makes me feel sick to my stomach thinking of a tiny baby fresh from its mama's belly left to cry.

I was CD'ed for around 6 months but my mom switched to sposies. Dh was CD;ed and remembers him mom rinsing his diapers in the toilet.


----------



## The Milk Bag (Apr 21, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Given I'm a crusty old 37 yes I was. Sposies werent even on the scene in Australia in the late 60's when I was a baby. Terry squares, pins and plastic pants. Both my sisters were too.

But we werent breastfed, that just wasnt done then, my mum was told to wean at 6 weeks.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

philomom said:


> Bush is not my prez!
> I first have got to say
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana Mom (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe. Disposables are made of some pretty nasty stuff...

I was cloth/pins/rubber pants/bottlefed in the 70s.


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

I was cloth-diapered too! And yet my mom tried hard to convince me to use sposies on ds...weird.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
My lovey was a pf!!! Mom never had to worry about me losing it, there was always another clean one to replace it LOL!!!

That's my 4 year old! When I nursed him I always had a clean prefold to catch drips from the other side and so he learned to associate the prefold with nursing and comfort. From the time he was about 6 months on, he would carry his prefold around when he was tired or want it when he was hurt or upset and he still has to sleep with one to this day! The problem is, he hoards them and will have literally 20 in his bed with him at once. I can never find ones to replace the dirty ones since he has them all! :LOL


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I was born in 1885 so sposies were more commonly used, but I was CD part time. We had a diaper service and used prefolds, pins and plastic pants. I remember as a toddler having to dunk a messy prefold in the toilet and shake it around. I remember being really grossed out by it.

When I decided to CD when ds was 2 months old, my mom thought I was nuts. She called disposables "liberating" and couldn't understand why I would put more effort and thought into diapering than I had to. It was a fight to get her to use cloth on my son when she watches him, but she thinks it "much improved", so she deals with it.

When I mention to people IRL that we use cloth they are surprised when I show them cute diapers that snap and fun covers that don't "crinkle".


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Yup. Me and my sister got cloth diapered because she got the first year free. Then she went to sposies but we got rashes so she switched again.


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars*

When I decided to CD when ds was 2 months old, my mom thought I was nuts. .

I wasn't CD, but my Grandma CD all 6 of her kids. When I told her our friends all CD she looked at me incredulously and said "they're nuts!" It was pretty funny, b/c she's usually very quiet. :LOL I think she might be impressed if she saw the CD that are available now. She only had flats.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I was CD along with my brothers and sisters, I'm now using the same flats on my DD. She's at least the third child to use them.

My mum dislikes sposies so much that even though she bought a pack for when my brother was born she only used about half of them. She stuckt he rest in storage with the rest of the baby stuff and 13 years later they got passed to me. :LOL They didn;t stand up to storage as well as CDs


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

I was, no choice. I am too old to know the horrors of being put in sposies (my little brother was the only one in dipes when they first came out and he was allergic, so all 3 of us were cd'ed). My mother also bf'ed us as she and my dad (both Dr's at research hospitals at the time) were aware of the benefits of nursing, but noone knew how long. So we were only for 3 months or so. But still, then noone was doing it but the people who "had" to, before the days of WIC and stuff. My mother was quite adamant that i wasjust able to go to Sears and pick up some cds. Pretty funbny. We we0re in0 flats with snaps and plastic covers..... sorry having he1lp t.ypin
g.....


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, all 5 of my siblings, including me, were cloth diapered using prefolds.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

My brother and I were both cloth diapered, using prefolds and Gerber pull on pants. My sister wasn't.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Being 41, sposies where not yet the "norm" myself and all my "50+" sibblings were clothed the Old Way.


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

That is soo neat hearing of a Single DAD who cloth diapered!!!!! I was a disposable baby







:


----------



## triboys (Jul 17, 2003)

I believed my mom used a diaper service for a little while, but then went to pampers. But my mil used cloth full time. To her pampers were too expensive!
Kristin


----------



## KaliD (Jul 23, 2004)

100% disposable diapered as a baby here! In fact, both my parents thought I was nuts to even try cloth, but they rolled with it :LOL


----------



## Annemarie4 (Aug 23, 2002)

I was cloth diapered. My mom always marvels at Adam's cloth diapers-- she can't believe how different they are.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

At some point in our infancies, me and my 3 siblings were all cded. I'm the oldest and was cded from birth to potty learning w/ pfs, plastic pants, and wet pailing (and bleaching, blech). I think the rest were cded for the first couple months using a diaper service and then were switched to sposies. My mom's pg w/ her 5th, due mid-May and he will be cded from birth to potty learning thanks to my influential powers, :LOL


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Yup. Me, my younger brother and younger sister were CD'd. My mom didn't like sposies.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Me, along with my older brother and youger sister were all cloth diapered. My mom used prefold and rubber pants. This was in the 80's so disposies were commonly used. We were poor and my mom said that she thought using disposibles was like pooping on money. :LOL We were also breastfeed.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah_bella1050*
my mom said that she thought using disposibles was like pooping on money.

Good one!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah_bella1050*
Me, along with my older brother and youger sister were all cloth diapered. My mom used prefold and rubber pants. This was in the 80's so disposies were commonly used. We were poor and my mom said that she thought using disposibles was like pooping on money. :LOL We were also breastfeed.









Smart mama


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
That's my 4 year old! When I nursed him I always had a clean prefold to catch drips from the other side and so he learned to associate the prefold with nursing and comfort. From the time he was about 6 months on, he would carry his prefold around when he was tired or want it when he was hurt or upset and he still has to sleep with one to this day! The problem is, he hoards them and will have literally 20 in his bed with him at once. I can never find ones to replace the dirty ones since he has them all! :LOL

That is totally my 2.5 year old! Thankfully his lovies are the cheapo Gerber 'cloth diapers' but he always has a HUGE stash of them in his bed and then brings them all out to the livingroom in the morning!

I was mostly CD'd. My parents are still freaked out that we have switched to cloth because of the horrors of pins and plastic pants they had with me!


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

i was as was my older sister but only since we had rashes to disposables. however, mom had a service and said "it wasn't too bad". what a rining endorsement to cd, mom.


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

My brothers and I were all cloth diapered- '76, '79 and '86. My mom used prefolds, pins and plastic pants. I think the first time she ever bought sposies was with my youngest brother because he would leak at night! But she still cd during the day.


----------



## RileysMomma (Oct 18, 2003)

I absolutely was cd'd! Good old flats, pins and rubber pants! My mom is just amazed at some of the stuff I pull(ed) out to use on DS. She is the one who showed me how to fold a flat. and the trick about keeping your pins in a bar of soap. Gotta love mom!


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Cloth diapered and breastfed.
The spoiling continues through me.









~Daednu


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I was CD'd with the ever glamourous prefolds, pins, and rubber pants. But my mom gave it up and swore she'd never wash another diaper after she started working agian, when I was 6 months old.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

part-time. around the house i was in flats with pins, topped by the yummy plastic pants, but my daycare wouldn't do cloth and my parents had sposies for babysitters.
i actually babysat some kids when i was about 10-14 who wore flats with pins! very difficult to master (on toddlers no less!), when all you've ever changed are sposies!


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Yup, with good old flats and pins and the ocassional pair of rubber pants. My mom thought I was crazy when we decided to CD but she's amazed at how far CD's have come. She loves FB's now!


----------



## bectoria (Apr 15, 2005)

I was...flats, pins, and rubber pants. And I've never tired any of those on my dd!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

dh was both cloth bottomed and breastfed.

i on the otherhand was paper bottomed and formula fed but i have nothing against my mother for it.







she had me when she was 21 and didn't know much about AP parenting then. i have 3 siblings that are much younger than i (7,5 and 3) and they were all breastfed and cloth diapered, in fact the 3 year old is still nursed at night so i have much respect for my mom


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

i was cloth bottomed and breastfed.









my mom used flannel flats, pins and wool - on all 11 kids. I still have my lovey - a yellow flannel flat :LOL - it's been an emergency "oh crap, i forgot to run the dryer and we're outta dipes" dipe a couple times, but otherwise, it's toddler dd's lovey now.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

All five of us were CD ('69-'79), but my mom used disposables on my youngest sis when she went into daycare. We were all also breastfed, and it was my mom who suggested we cosleep (because it is just easier). She actually has a funny story of going on a plane trip to meet up with my dad who was giving a lecture. Her mom bought her a pack of 1969 disposables for the trip and it was a complete disaster - my brother pooped out of everything and ended up in a cleverly tied t-shirt. I don't think she had the courage to even try disposables until 10 years later.


----------



## ds2003 (Dec 30, 2004)

My brother (25) and I (27) we cloth diapered. My mom did use sposies when she was out. DH (31) was CD'd too.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I think I was...not sure, though. I know my parents used cloth for my sisters (I'm much younger than they are) so they might have started using sposies by the time I came along. I know my mom thought I was nuts for using cloth (something to do with people with more money used sposies and people trying to save money used cloth in her day). My mom passed away a few years ago, so I can't ask her and I doubt my dad remembers...

I know my husband was cloth diapered. MIL used flats & pins with DH.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

I was except for the 30 days or so my parents traveled from Kodiak, Alaska to Boston, Mass when I was 3 mos old


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

You betcha!! My older bro was the only one who ever wore sposies and that was only for about six months until my parents got their own house with their own washer/dryer. After that my mom was a hard core flats and pins mama. Me, my little bro, and little sis were all exclusively CDed - never had a yucky sposie touch us!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep...all my siblings and myself were cloth diapered.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Jumping in late but yes I was. There is a note in my baby book that I had a rash at 2 weeks so the doc told my mom to use prefolds on me coverless. I was born in Puerto Rico so it could have something to do with the heat and humidity.

I know she did use sposies for travel.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Me and my brother both. There's this photo of me as a 1yo lifting my dress up and you can see a poofy plastic pants under it. :LOL

My half-sister was born in the early 90's and my mom also used cloth on her when she was not in daycare. She did prefolds and velcro covers, which were a new thing. She used to complain about how expensive they were. If only she knew about hyena dipes!

I was also bf for 6 mos but mom said it never stopped hurting. Later on as an adult I found out I have a true bubble palate! With incomplete fusion at the back, too! No wonder it hurt her so much!


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope. My mom only CD'd my older brother who was born in '73. She said they had disposables, but they were really flimsy and you had to PIN THEM ON! When they came out with better disposables, she put him in those and used disposables for the rest of us.

She thought I was crazy for wanting to CD, but when she saw all the cool stuff I can get nowadays, she was totally supportive. She's even gotten the hang of using a snappi :LOL .

My DH and his brother were also in disposable, but GMIL CD'd (pre-sposie days, of course) and even though she had to use flats, pins, and rubber pants AND didn't have a washing machine or dryer, she LOVED using cloth diapers! She thinks it's awesome that I CD. And she loves to see all my cool dipes







.


----------



## GPmonkeyMom (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes I was. I remember my mom dumping my poops in the toilet. And I will always be reminded that my dad NEVER changed a diaper on me or my brother!


----------



## GPmonkeyMom (Feb 7, 2005)

AND....My rubber diaper cover saved my life when I stuck a key in an outlet. The Dr. said that it grounded me!! I was a bad baby.


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Nope. My parents tried it on my sis, with a service, and she got an horrible rash from it, within 24 hours (I guess they used a lot of nasty chemicals to sanitize them), so they never tried it again.


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

yup... don't have any pictures of it but I know we were including my dh's family.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Prefolds and pins here. My mom probably used rubber pants but never mentioned the covers to me. She would always tell me how she slaved over the washing machine washing my dipes! (She had one of those old fashioned kinds that you had to hand roll to ring out).


----------

